# good seed shop?



## god of war (Oct 15, 2006)

Well i was thinking about ordering seeds from www.weedseedshop.com and i live in the USA. Lets say customs finds this whats the worst could happen or just happen. Would customs take the seeds and send me a letter saying they did or would they have a court day and go to jail or something lol? could someone maybe clear this up.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 16, 2006)

god of war said:
			
		

> Well i was thinking about ordering seeds from www.weedseedshop.com and i live in the USA. Lets say customs finds this whats the worst could happen or just happen. Would customs take the seeds and send me a letter saying they did or would they have a court day and go to jail or something lol? could someone maybe clear this up.


*I have never heard of that seed shop. If they find your seeds all that will happen is the seeds will be confiscated and you will receive a letter saying so and that's it. *


----------



## Darkstar (Oct 22, 2006)

http://www.seedbankupdate.com/su.html

I have found this useful. says here weedseed seldomly if ever sends the seeds.


----------



## rockydog (Oct 22, 2006)

DrChronic and Seedboutique are 2 of the familiar ones around here. I am about to order some seeds from HG, I'll let you'll know how that goes.


----------

